# pics of my iva-w200/focal/JL install



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

Here is the step-by-step:
http://www.lazara.org/misc/photos/m3/system/

WARNING: LOTS of photos!! :angel:


----------



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

Ernie and Junior were awesome to work with. They were very tolerant of me poking over their shoulder with the camera. The install came out very clean and sounds great. These guys really know these cars well. Ernie would like me to note that due to the amount of work they have coming through the shop and the issues involved, they are no longer taking on labor-only projects -- it's too much of a hassle to deal with equipment they don't source themselves. However I can say that Ernie is a great guy and will definitely work with you on pricing to make sure you get a good overall package - and their craftmanship is easily worth their rates.

Unfortunately I had to head to a client for a while and missed taking photos of the door/focal installation...

p.s. - for those curious about the vents if you go to my site there you'll see that SI created a modified U-bracket that allows me to retain full use of my vents...


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Only thing missing is having them glass that woofer into the corner.


----------



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

ya although this way it is a quick and easy d/c in case I need to pull it out to haul something big...


----------

